# Richland County Sheriff OIS / Domestic suspect.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Wednesday the Richland County Sheriff’s Department released body camera footage from a deputy involved shooting. This comes after Tuesday’s release of the 9-1-1 call and the dash camera footage. In a release the department said, On Saturday, March, 19, 2022 deputies responded to a 9-1-1 call. On arrival they found Irvin D. Moorer-Charley with a weapon. They ordered him to drop the weapon, deployed a taser and after he charged law enforcement they shot him. The incident lasted approximately two minutes. On Sunday Sheriff Leon Lott held a press conference on the incident. Wednesday the family of Charley spoke on the shooting as well.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

The new Amos and Andy reboot is dark!


----------

